# Screenprinting on polyester performance shirts



## gvm1970 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi, I am hoping someone can help me. I am seeking a 4-color screenprint on a 100% polyester dri-fit shirt for my sports team. I know this can present challenges due to the material. Price quotes have been all over the place leading me to believe that the cheaper ones don't make the needed adjustments. Some have said they include a mixing agent in the ink/paint; others said they add a "barrier" first so that the print adheres properly. I don't understand the details but was hoping someone could guide me as far as what to ensure, so that I have shirts with a screen that is not too heavy but also flexible and crack-proof. (I have some NFL licensed dri-fit shirts that have held up great and hope i can find the same quality screen for my custom design.)

Thank you!


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

the design will most likely be heavier, especially if it's a 4 color design, but shouldn't crack. Since the dyes from the polyester shirt can migrate into the ink that is being printed a larger deposit of ink usually helps to prevent this. Some people use a grey underbase that prevents the dye migration between the polyester and the ink on the shirt when curing. Others will just use a white underbase which can also work, but more care has to be taken when curing. There are others that use standard ink for all materials which I would advise against (but I would assume people can make it work).

some people add things to their ink to print onto poly or nylon and others use ink that is specifically designed for that purpose. These additives can help the ink stretch more, help the ink cure at a lower temperature which helps avoid dye migration, and there are additives so the inks will bond with nylons and other materials. 

I print a lot of performance garments for my brand and also for tournaments across the country. The inks I use on polyester are specifically intended for polyester or nylon and they even have a stretch additive built into the ink so the ink doesn't crack when the shirt is stretched. They are more expensive, but they get the job done and I don't have to worry about my white ink turning pink when printing on red polyester shirts as long as I keep an eye on my cure temperatures. 

LMK if you have any other questions or concerns. If you want to include some details about your order I can give you a ball park figure of what I would charge so you can use that as a reference when choosing a printer.


----------



## gvm1970 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Scott,

Thank you for your insightful reply. As far as the details, my order would be for 40 shirts on a Sport Tek or Badger 100% polyester. One is charging as low as $2.70 per shirt for a 4-color print which seems great but scares me as far as whether or not it will be done right; others about twice that; and one of my local dealers said about $10.50. per shirt. I could probably downgrade the logo to 3-colors but 4 is nicer. Thanks again,

Greg


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd be more around the $10.50 area mostly because of the quantity and it's a 4 color print. I will run it through my pricing matrix and give you a more exact number shortly.
What is the shirt color and is white one of your ink colors??

You said Badger or Sport-tek so I'm guessing the Badger C2 5100, Badger Core Tee 4120, or the Sport-tek Competitor Tee ST350 are the options you would be using?


----------



## gvm1970 (Jan 21, 2015)

Scott, I am seeking Badger 4820 and Sport Tek T473, these seem to be better shirts, more suited for athletics. Shirt color would be kelly green. Thanks again,

Greg


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

ok. I will let you know what I come up with later. I am printing like crazy tryign to get an order done so I Can overnight it so I need to get those done first.
The 4820 and T473 are definitely better quality shirts than their budget lines (C2 and ST350). The person who quoted you at $2.70 a piece was pricing just the printing. I think that's still low, but not everyone charges the same amount per color. The other factors are what he will charge for the shirt, what he will charge for the screen setup, design fees if any, etc.


----------



## gvm1970 (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh, yes, I was quoting the print cost only. $2.70-$10.50 just seemed like a big difference and made me wonder about disparities in quality and how they might be doing it. Thanks.


----------

